# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Fable

## DEL

отличная игра!
после Dungeon Siege единственное что понравилось, сейчас опробую Oblivion
По  Fable готов дать пару советов
Посоветую найти в нете прохождение игры, я без него половину уровней прошел, а как ознакомился пришлось возвращаться за кладами и пр.

давайте поделимся впечатлениями:cool:

----------


## DEL

"*Представь себе мир, где каждый твой поступок не останется без последствий и обязательно повлияет на твою дальнейшую судьбу. Мир, где с каждым шагом ты будешь неуловимо меняться, постепенно превращаясь в доблестного воина, сражающегося со злом... или же в дряхлого мага с черными помыслами. Весь этот мир – лишь череда испытаний, благодаря которым все вокруг смогут узреть твою истинную природу. Будь героем. Будь предателем. Будь собой.*

*Особенности игры*
Fable: the Lost Chapters – уникальная action-RPG с видом от третьего лица, собравшая множество лестных отзывов в прессе и заслужившая симпатии миллионов игроков во всем мире. 
Потрясающий, захватывающий сюжет, в ходе которого тебе предстоит прожить целую жизнь: за время прохождения игры твой персонаж минует все стадии взросления – от маленького мальчика до убеленного сединами старца. 
Гибкая ролевая система без классов, рас и мировоззрений: главный персонаж постепенно формируется в процессе игры в зависимости от развиваемых навыков и предпринимаемых действий. Все изменения найдут свое отражение во внешнем облике героя! 
Множество дополнительных возможностей и встроенных мини-игр: рыбная ловля, поиск сокровищ, женитьба и последующая семейная жизнь, а также многое другое. 
Разнообразные задания, уникальные монстры и множество уникальных видов оружия. 
Невероятно красочная графика, чарующая музыка и бесподобная озвучка персонажей. "

----------


## Skyazure

Да игрушка без сомнения rulezzzz! я прошёл её магом и воином для разнообразия и просмотра расклада сил и оказалось, что баланс довольно чётко соблюдён да и прикольно пройти всю игру используя какую-нибудь хиленькую магию)!)!)
А теперь гамаю только для нахождения всех кладов без нетовских подсказок)!)

----------


## Финарфин

Я вообще там где выбор стоит между магом и воином выбираю мага... Прошёл за тьму и свет. Но как по мне так за тьму получше будет...

----------


## Lucifer

Да-да и исчо раз да....Игра просто супер(интерестная, красивая, местами смешная и конечно-же 1 RPG? после Oblivion(Но это уже другая тема))
Проходил за мага и играл только злым им как бы поинтересний, но иногда немного жалко людей(Вот например моя сестра я её убил)

НУ вообщем в игру можно играть и играть

----------

